#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  When should I start preparing for B.TECH 1st Sem?

## goodbook

The counselling will end within the last week of July and the classes have a strong probability of starting from the first or the second week of August. The first semester will take place in December, if I'm not wrong.

I'm opting for CSE. I want to have a private teacher for mathematics, to prepare.

Should I start preparing from July? or, the first week of August?

This is your area of expertise. I ask the experienced brothers and sisters here, please suggest. I'm in a dilemma.





  Similar Threads: This thread is to introduce yourself. Tell us more about yourself, interact with people, make friends, share stuffs, be a single unity of engineers. This is what Faadoo is all about.  So Faadoo's start introducing yourselves.  You can start by browsi preparing for ME Preparing for JEE Main?? then here is something to help you out Preparing for JEE Main?? then here is something to help you out

----------


## amos.0119

There is a saying that "now is the right time to start a work" never plan for tomorrow as tomorrow never dies. It's good that if you start preparing in advanced and don't stop it in the mid way, usually many students does that they start preparing very well at starting and this usually decreases gradually. just study periodically and revise what you have learnt.

----------

